
Meditation: Sadly my only weapon against the attention economy - ahelwer
https://ahelwer.ca/post/2020-08-29-meditation/
======
eruleman
> I doubt I could list even three things I’d read or experienced the entire
> preceding eight hours. At this moment I feel very bad. I know one of the
> ~30,000 days in my life is gone. And I didn’t get anything out of it.

This resonates — I have trouble pursuing hobbies and being motivated. Thinking
this is one of 30k days on this Earth at least puts some scarcity back into
the game.

